# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Uczucie gorąca, pocenie się alkochol

## czesio199029

Jak w temacie czemu po niewielkiej ilości alkoholu pocę się i czuje jakby mi było gorąco albo zimno, no i dochodzi do tego osłabienie jakby stan przed zasłabnięciem. Miałem tak po niewielkiej ilości piwa dokładnie 0,25 około, a zawsze mogłem wypić dosyć sporo jak na mnie. Proszę o pomoc czym to może być spowodowane ciśnieniem, serce nie domaga czy coś innego, dodam że mam 21 lat. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Tego rodzaju objawy mogą wiązać się z przewlekłym nadużywaniem alkoholu, być efektem wzrostu ciśnienia tętniczego, a także uaktywniać drobne zaburzenia rytmu serca lub wiązać się z nadczynnością tarczycy, u niektórych ludzi mogą również pojawiać się bez uchwytnej przyczyny. Najlepiej byłoby zrobić podstawowe badania, jeśli Twoje dolegliwości stanowią problem, wybierz się do lekarza rodzinnego. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Był czas że trochę za dużo piłem, mierzyłem  ciśnienie i miewałem 135/67 i puls w granicach 70 - 90 bez większego wysiłku tylko chodzenie i przenoszenie lekkich przedmiotów, obecnie gdy za oknem jest deszczowo i niskie ciśnienie mam 125/75 i puls 66 czyli prawie normalne. taki stan mam od miesiąca i widzę niewielkie poprawy i to że gdy ciśnienie skurczowe rośnie to rozkurczowe spada. Chciałbym też uniknąć lekarza, a i od trzech tygodni pije magnez, łykam witaminy  B, C, A i jakieś minerały w tym wyciąg z rzeńszenia z reguły wszystko rano. Wydaje mi się że może to być też od stresu bo było go sporo i na pewno od alkoholu, i obecnie jestem trochę przeziębiony jakby zatoki no i z płucami trochę ale z tym poszedłem do lekarza. 

A może ktoś mógł by polecić coś na poprawę ciśnienia i kondycji serca bo nie chcę martwić rodziny i sobie przysparzać stresu związanego z badaniami i całym tym lataniem. Może są jakieś leki bez recepty?

----------


## Krzysztof

Aby nie dopuszczać do zwiększania się ciśnienia tętniczego bez stosowania leków należy ograniczać w diecie sól, nie nadużywać alkoholu, ograniczyć stres, wyeliminować napoje energetyczne oraz kawę, a także stosować umiarkowany wysiłek fizyczny. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## czesio199029

Otóż unikam wszystkich tych środków kawę piłem tylko od święta i jakoś nie mogę dojść do siebie tak za bardzo powolli jakby sie polepszało ale chciałbym to jakoś ustabilizować i poczuć się normalnie zdrowy.
Wcześniej byłem pełen sił a teraz taki jakis wypompowany, nie wiem może to trochę wina przeziębienia. A może jakieś zioła chociaż

----------

